
Ask HN: Why do you browse the New tab? - swyx
i&#x27;m feeling a bit of guilt in that I don&#x27;t browse the New tab at all, but I also just dont have a ton of motivation beyond &quot;giving back to HN&quot;. just trying to understand why others do it and how I can do it better (i&#x27;m more focused on frontend&#x2F;AWS&#x2F;finance&#x2F;career posts, for example).
======
jppope
I love the new tab... Most of my best finds are in New.

For whatever reason, the home page tends to focus on "News" from Washpost/
NYtimes/etc ... FAANG/ Big Co stuff (releases, interviewing, blah) and a bunch
of other stuff that is generally not interesting to me.

To find really good personal blog posts, interesting new companies, or up and
coming technology its almost always on "new", "show", or "ask"

~~~
non-entity
I agree for the most part, the front page gets some cool stuff, but it seems
to be increasingly full of "meh" articles with garbage discussion threads.

Some of the thread most interesting me I see on mew that sadly dont go
anywhere. I've wondered though, what times the site is most active.

------
yesenadam
> why others do it

I went to look in New after reading this page, and found this wonderful long
article, about the world's reaction to the virus, which had been posted for 6
hours without getting an upvote!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23934334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23934334)

So thanks, I used to read in New all the time, but forgot how good it can get!
The front page is a lil like the pop music of HN..and I dont listen to pop
music, not sure why I trust the front few pages contain the best of HN.

------
ColinWright
It takes almost no time to scan down the page. If I see something that looks
interesting then I'll click.

So many interesting items fall off the "Newest" page without ever being seen
or voted on, it's worth a quick scan. I often see something there that's worth
a second look ... my interests aren't totally aligned with the core HN
community, so much of what I would like never hits the Front Page.

Or, you know, just FOMO.

~~~
swyx
yeah. i'll try to set this to my "start" page instead of going straight to
front page then.

you know if we customize the front page then we basically get something like
Reddit...

------
jjjbokma
I run a tumblelog [0] and daily I browse the New tab looking for content to
link to.

[0] [https://plurrrr.com/](https://plurrrr.com/), for which I wrote my own SSG
[1]

[1] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

~~~
swyx
cool project! starred.

~~~
jjjbokma
Thank you very much!

------
zzo38computer
I use "new", "comments", "ask", and "shownew"; I don't use the main list. What
I would really want is a user option for purely chronological sort everywhere.

------
juststeve
New is a fire hose. You can read through 100s of pages

------
bigpumpkin
After I post a link, I go to the New tab to wait for my karma points. While
waiting, I upvote a couple of articles to show how generous I am.

